# Klammerfehler



## Florum (29. Aug 2015)

Ich habe einen Fehler in meinem Java Code für eine Android App bei der Klammer über diesem Teil 





> }
> public void lichtaus(){
> 
> if (lichtan == false){
> ...


jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich den Fehler beheben soll. Habe die Klammer nochmal im Code Fett unterstrichen(* } *.
Hoffe darauf das mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!




```
package de.florum.flashlight;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.content.pm.PackageManager;
import android.hardware.Camera;
import android.hardware.Camera.Parameters;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.view.MenuItem;
import android.widget.Switch;
import android.widget.CompoundButton;
import android.widget.CompoundButton.OnCheckedChangeListener;
import android.widget.Toast;

public class MainActivity extends Activity {
    Switch s1;
 
    Camera cam;
    Parameters param;
    boolean lichtan;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
     
        s1 = (Switch) findViewById(R.id.switch1);
        s1.setOnCheckedChangeListener(new OnCheckedChangeListener(){

            @Override
            public void onCheckedChanged(CompoundButton buttonView,
                    boolean isChecked) {
              
                if (isChecked == true){
                 
                    if (getPackageManager().hasSystemFeature(PackageManager.FEATURE_CAMERA_FLASH)){
                        if (cam == null){
                            cam = Camera.open();
                        }
                        param = cam.getParameters();
                        param.setFlashMode(Parameters.FLASH_MODE_TORCH);
                        cam.setParameters(param);
                        cam.startPreview();
                        lichtan = true;
                } else {
                    Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), "Keine LED", Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                }
                }
                if (isChecked == false){
                    lichtaus();
                }
            }
     [U][B]   }[/B][/U]
    }
    public void lichtaus(){
        if (lichtan == false){
            cam = Camera.open();
        }
        param = cam.getParameters();
        param.setFlashMode(Parameters.FLASH_MODE_OFF);
        cam.setParameters(param);
        cam.stopPreview();
        lichtan = false;
    }
    @Override
    protected void onPause() {
        if(lichtan == true){
        lichtaus();     
        cam.release();     
        super.onPause();     
        } 
    }
    @Override
    protected void onResume() {
        s1.setChecked(false);
        super.onResume();
    }
}
```


----------



## Thallius (29. Aug 2015)

Ich würde den Code erstmal richtig einrücken. Dann erkennt man Klammerfehler eigentlich immer sehr schnell.


----------



## Florum (30. Aug 2015)

Habe den Fehler behoben. Nach der Klammer muss noch ");"


----------



## Saheeda (31. Aug 2015)

@Florum
Benutzt du eine IDE (z.B. Eclipse, NetBeans, IntelliJ o.Ä.)? Die zeigen dir noch vorm Compilieren, wenn irgendetwas nicht stimmt und bieten auch eine Auto-Format-Funktion, die dir alles automatisch einrückt.


----------



## Florum (6. Sep 2015)

Ich verwende Eclipse. Habe die Fehlermeldung am Anfang gar nicht beachtet.


----------

